# HCG



## tinat (Nov 4, 2002)

Happy birthday Peter

I've just found out that I'm pregnant. 
If you get a good positive test my clinic do not test HCG levels and the nurse said the 6 weeks scan (when a heartbeat is detected) is much more valuable information than HCG levels. At 6 weeks, if a heartbeat is detected and there's normal development of the embryo at that stage, does this mean therefore that my HCG levels are OK at that stage? or could there be a problem with HCG levels? I'm just concerned that it's not being monitored.

Thanks

Tina


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



tinat said:


> Happy birthday Peter
> 
> I've just found out that I'm pregnant.
> 
> ...


----------

